# Working Within Dubai Marine/Subsea Industry



## Buddyguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

Great site just stumbled across it. 

I was looking for some help. 

I have received a job offer from Dulam International (a subsea company based in Marine City in Dubai - mainly involved with ROV and Diving). I had an interview with two company directors in the UK. I am receiving a decent package including healthcare, accommodation and bills, a car etc. However, since this is my first job offer abroad I have tried to do as much research as possible on the company. I have heard mostly good things but some negative as well. I have worked abroad before. However, this is my first relocation. 

I am going to be bringing my wife and young son out with me and I was wondering if anyone has heard of the company and the area and if you have any thoughts. 

Another question (which has probably been asked a million times before!). My wife was planning to drive in Dubai is the traffic as bad as reported everywhere? 

Hope to hear from you soon :*) 

Thanks again for reading. 

Regards, 

Buddy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't help you with the company but in regards to traffic, yes it is bad - even worse if there's been an accident! It all depends on the time you set off for work though and the direction you are travelling - you might get lucky and end up driving against the traffic! There are quite a lot of accidents here and the driving standard (if you can even call it that!) is very poor. But, you soon get used to it - as long as you keep a lookout for the next fool, driving like a maniac, you should be fairly safe.


----------



## Buddyguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I can't help you with the company but in regards to traffic, yes it is bad - even worse if there's been an accident! It all depends on the time you set off for work though and the direction you are travelling - you might get lucky and end up driving against the traffic! There are quite a lot of accidents here and the driving standard (if you can even call it that!) is very poor. But, you soon get used to it - as long as you keep a lookout for the next fool, driving like a maniac, you should be fairly safe.


Hi Maz,

Many thanks for your response. To be honest I'm not as concerned about the driving as much as my wife. I am going to be based in the Al Jadaf area of the city for work purposes. Still to confirm where I will be living. I was more concerned with my wife driving through the day with my son. 

Thanks again for your response.

Regards

Buddy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And get a hummer, other drivers don't mess with them, esp if they're blinged up to the eyeballs in chrome and with blacked out windows....


----------



## Buddyguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> And get a hummer, other drivers don't mess with them, esp if they're blinged up to the eyeballs in chrome and with blacked out windows....


Great advice Andy thanks!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As has already been said, a 4x4 is a much better option! Your wife will be a lot safer behind the wheels that she will be in a taxi - taxi drivers are just about the worst drivers that I have ever come across! Also, as you have a child, having a car is more practical as you have the flexibility to go wherever you want to at your own convenience - no endless wait for a taxi in the hot sun!


----------



## vijaybp (Apr 5, 2009)

Buddyguy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Great site just stumbled across it.
> 
> ...


Hi Buddy,

Did you join Dulam, anyways.
I am also in a same situation as you were some time ago in Oct-2008.
Can you throw some guidelines to me.

Thanks.


----------

